#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-15
<Cheri703> when is the next meeting?
<Cheri703> the topic says april, and the wiki says march, so... :)
<TheMuso> Another meeting time hasn't been decided yet I suspect.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> also, please let me know if there are things I can be doing to help
<Cheri703> and hi TheMuso :)
<TheMuso> Cheri703: Feel free to raise it on the accessibility list if you want, as there are probably things that need to be discussed at this point anyway.
<Cheri703> ok
<TheMuso> Actually, I should do that myself.
 * TheMuso does so.
<Cheri703> :)
<charlie-tca> Pendulum: got anything for friday yet?
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: no, but I don't know that we need to have much prepared. they've generally been run pretty much as strict Q&A sessions
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: sorry, I've also had strep + bad fall so mostly lost the last week of my life
<charlie-tca> I am sorry to hear that
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> we will make things happen.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-17
<jono> Pendulum, all good for the Q+A today?
<AlanBell> ooh, looking forward to that
<Pendulum> jono: afaik yes :)
<jono> Pendulum, :-)
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: just reminder that we're on later :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Pendulum 
<Pendulum> should be in just over an hour :)
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: do you have time for a quick PM now?
<Pendulum> or any point before we go on really (this is about a 1 min conversation so nothing heavy)
<charlie-tca> I can try
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: ready?
<charlie-tca> sure
<maco> woah that orca unstable email is like a bug report haiku!
<maco> just move the "so" from the bottom line to the end of the middle line, and there you go
<maco> oh wait, no, thatd be 5, 7, 6 ...remove teh "it"...
<maco> im crap at this. first line is 1 too long too. bah
<maco> but as a haiku:
<maco> has anyone observed
<maco> orca sometimes crashes so
<maco> you must start again
<phillw> Pendulum: sorry I missed the Q&A session, it fell just as my parents were getting the final packing and the 2 crazy Border collies into the vehicle to have a few days off :(
<Pendulum> phillw: no worries 
<phillw> Pendulum: if you have a couple of minutes for a PM? just a little snippet of news, which is positve :)
<charlie-tca> maco: yes, I have seen that happen, along with freezes that have to be force killed
<phillw> jono: do you have a spare couple of minutes? I promise, dead quick!
<jono> phillw, sure
<phillw> jono: you have a PM
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-18
<charlie-tca> New wiki changes... can not login because I changed the theme from Light :(
<MichealH> Bug? :P
<charlie-tca> Major mistake?
<charlie-tca> awaiting response from rt
<MichealH> You may get joy out of #ubuntu-website
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> tried that before. They really won't touch it
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> it isn't something that many people can touch
<AlanBell> and those that can don't really care about it or use it
<AlanBell> bradm did the recent upgrade
<charlie-tca> yup, so I did what his announcement said, and emailed it to rt
<phillw> charlie-tca: while you are twiddling your thumbs and ranting at the idiot who broke it :P do you have a couple of minutes for a PM?
<charlie-tca> no
<phillw> okies, np.
<charlie-tca> I am doing a lot more than just sitting
<charlie-tca> I have a very busy morning happening
<phillw> I'll catch up with you later
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-06-19
<charlie-tca> Cheri703: will pick up the vertical mouse this week to give it a try. Three trackballs and a vertical mouse to play with :)
<Cheri703> nice! hope you find something that works for you
<Cheri703> let me know what you think of the vertical mouse, may recommend it to my mom
<charlie-tca> I will, but it takes a while to know
<charlie-tca> give me about a month, I guess. Sometimes I know faster.
<Cheri703> understandable :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-06-11
<Pendulum> This isn't at all about the sort of assistive technology we work on, but I'm wondering if it isn't still something we should keep in mind in terms of general philosophical processing
<Pendulum> http://www.disabilityandrepresentation.com/2012/06/08/the-imperative-to-be-abled/
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-06-15
<maco> So my apartment building just redid the area around the stairs and access ramp. https://twitter.com/maco_nix/status/213462815216898049/photo/1  they kept the step at the top of the ramp
<maco> (the kicker is that once you get down that step and cross the parking garage to the doors with the access button, there are two steps inside those doors. this is the "accessible" entrance.)
<TheMuso> Oh wonderful.
<TheMuso> My appartment block has no accessible entrances, its all stairs even to get to the lowest floors of the block. Granted its only 3 stories plus ground level for parking, but still... It was built in the 70s though.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2015-06-08
<modulus> Hi. I'm a blind user. Is there a tutorial on how to set up virtual box to run a ubuntu guest from windows?
<modulus> the vb docs are kind of confusing and i can't easily use the gui
#ubuntu-accessibility 2018-06-11
<lightbulbone> hey all, anyone happen to know if it's possible to disable follow keyboard focus while using zoom?
